# ACS code, which one should I apply for?261111 or 263111 or 262113? Any suggestion?



## symeteor (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi all, I'm a bit confusion about ACS codes.

Now I'm an architect focus on OS/virtualization area.

The projects I've finished were about to solutions for internal/external users. I've finished some projects about:
1. Create a new data center. I was responsible for OS level design（choose servers, budget control..）. 
And during the projects, I need to work with users to document their needs, and create the solution for OS installation, backup solution, disaster recovery..
And I also need to implement the solution and support the environment for several months, if everything is fine, then I hand over the environment to L2 support.
I also need to create kinds of process. for example, security, user management, server golive , server decommission.

2. Create virtualization solution.
I need to work with users to document their business need, and help them to build the solution which is using virtualization products, such as Citrix, VMware.
I also need to create the documents for implements, backup, DR...

I'm a bit confusing about which code should I apply for? Any ideas?

261111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
262113 Systems Administrator


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

You should read the description given for each Occupation on ACS website and choose the one where you fits in best.

Another approach is to select the one which is on most SOL Lists for indepedent and Statesponsorships and than make yourself fit in that occupation.

However its already march... so i guess you should perhaps wait until july for new rules & lists.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

symeteor said:


> Hi all, I'm a bit confusion about ACS codes.
> 
> Now I'm an architect focus on OS/virtualization area.
> 
> ...


symeteor,

Looking at your profile, I can tell that Business Analyst will certainly not suit your profile. For the other two, if you haven't already done so, please go through detailed job descriptions on the ANZSCO site. I can provide further inputs if needed.


----------



## balajism (Apr 14, 2013)

*Need advice applying for ACS assessment*

Hi guys,

I am in a similar position as the OP - I need advice on which ACS assessment to apply for.
Please forgive the long post and any errors/mistakes (I am new here). Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread.

I have a B.E degree in Electronics and Communication Engg. from Anna University in India (2002-2006). I then completed my Masters in Information Technology-Master of Business Administration (MIT-MBA) from James Cook University in Brisbane, Australia. I graduated from the masters' degree in March 2010.

I would love to apply for the Independent 189 visa via SkillSelect, but I need an ACS assessment first. I had an ACS assessment done for ICT Recent Graduate in 2010, but that is no longer valid and not even a valid category anymore. So I need to get myself an ACS assessment asap. 

But the big problem is that my work experience is practically nonexistent as I have been shuttling back and forth between India and Aus due to my mother's health problems (she has cancer). I have been working whatever roles I can get - from call centre operator at RACQ in Aus to even flipping burgers.

As I said, I'm looking to apply for an ACS assessment, but have no idea where to begin. My friends who did the same course have been asessed as Business/System Analysts (but with work exp), and I also noticed that the occupation ceiling for that has already been reached.

My question is this - will my degrees make me eligible for 263111? 
These are the courses I had in my MIT-MBA degree:
-- Internetworking Principles -- Portable Programming
-- Data Management & IT -- Online Multimedia Design
-- Unix-Linux Systems -- eBusiness Technologies 
-- Enterprise Database Systems (Oracle) -- OOP with Java 
-- Economics for managers -- Marketing -- HR
-- Leadership -- Finance for managers 
-- ICT Project 1 - Analysis & Design
-- Business & Industry - a global perspective -- Internship


Is this along with my BE (ECE) degree sufficient to get a valid assessment for 263111? Should I apply under the Recent Graduate stream when submitting for ACS assessment?

I'm terribly sorry about the looong post but I would greatly appreciate the help. I am tearing my hair out and it is imperative that I somehow move to support my family.

Barring this, do my qualifications fit any other ACS profile that is on SOL1 for the 189 visa?
It is my lack of experience that has me troubled and confused.

Also, just FYI :
-- I took the IELTS General on 12 Jan 2013 at Chennai and my scores are Listening-9, reading-9, writing-8, speaking-8.5. OVERALL 8.5
-- I am 28 yrs old

Again, I apologize for the long post.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

balajism said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am in a similar position as the OP - I need advice on which ACS assessment to apply for.
> Please forgive the long post and any errors/mistakes (I am new here). Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread.
> ...


WOW you got a great score in IELTS test. How did you manage to get this score. Its amazing. Any training or learning tips from you ?  . I think you should wait untill july 1 and see the slots available in the skillselect page. Now you have all the points, so you dont have to worry about the occupation. But I think 263111 and 261111 are options. As per my thinking govt. may consider these occupations after july 1 in the new and upcoming year program.


----------

